# Poted Plants



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey PF members,
This is my first time with a poted plant. I went out and got myself a water sprite plant. It came poted, I was wondering; do we take them out of the pots and plant them into our gravel? or Should I just leave it alone in the pot? I've noticed that roots are begining to grow out of my pot. Which is the best way?
Thanks, F15HMAN


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

Take them out of the pot they will do just fine in the gravel. Make sure you plant them kinda deep to begin with so they stay vertical.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes the best thing is remove the pot since it prevents the plant's rott normal growth.Plant it in a good spot regarding light and gravel and put a furtilizer tab in the roots to help it on the first days!
Note that plants like Anubias or Java grow more when attach them on driftwood!


----------

